# Yes it?s Monday - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

and there’s no new update. My weekends are getting too short as I was left with too many things to do and not enough time to do most of them, including draw a new comic. You have all been very patient with me while i try adjust to this working for a living thing and [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

